# Horst snow wing



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi
I received a quote for an 4200 series 8-14 Horst Plow for 16k
This seems outrageous?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

That doesn't seem too far out of line unfortunately.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yea unfortunately that is the going rate. I priced one last year in the off season, and decided not to go that way.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Hey, snow wing manufacturers need to eat steak and lobster too


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Is that including the mount and labour to install?


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

23bills for 5200 and lift for tractor installed


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Plus 20 for a 10 16 metal pless with live edge. Worth every nickel


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

$22,500 to be exact for a 10-16 metal plessis live edge....

This isn't new news guys... you have to pay to play


----------

